# Apple's Magic Trackpad for FreeBSD



## horatio (Jun 23, 2017)

Greetings.

I would like to use Apple's Magic Trackpad 2 for my Freebsd desktop, and I'm wondering if there's a driver. It seems that there's a driver for Macbook's touchpad, but not sure if it also works for the external Magic Trackpad 2.

Apple touchpad driver
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=atp&sektion=4

Have anyone tried Magic Trackpad on FreeBSD? Thank you in advance for any information.


----------

